# Freak Show



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We're possibly adding a Freak Show exhibit to our haunt this year. A guy we know who does lots of plays and stuff in the area will be setting it up so it will be very theatrical.
I'm wondering what sort of characters we should include that could be creepy though, can you guys help out?

So far we've got the beareded lady of course, and we'll have her coax people towards her to pull on her beard, then when they're close enough she'll freak out on them and they'll see she's being held back by a chain.
Then I'd also like to do the tallest man in the world maybe, or the smallest? I'm sure we could make that creepy.

Any other ideas, guys? :]


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

alligator man should be easy, but time consuming.

conjoined twins

twin embedded

how are you for gross? Man who will eat anything- including his own fingers? More geek than freak though.

Could turn it around into a boil freak. Covered in boils, at will he can mentally pop any single one on his body. Nice squirt with puss and blood. hehehheheeee


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

What's the freak that is half man half woman? That could be nicely done, don't you think? Only make them grotesque!!!!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Do you know any one that does sword swallowing. I just saw some of that at a party this weekend. This girl took down 20 incher.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The Talking Head on a Table.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about a 5' whatever man eating chicken? 

Find someone 5' whatever and put a bucket of chicken in front of them. Might be good for a laugh or two.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

You need some pickled punks. Weird fetuses in jars like mermaid baby,two headed baby,demon etc:ninja:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

2 headed dog,
half man /half beast
human with spider legs


----------

